# Montgomery, AL, Major, M(N), 3yrs, hw+



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I need a foster home for Major so he can be treated for heartworms. He is XL, loves people, but not good with other dogs. Maybe with female dogs, haven't tried that yet. He was pulled from the shelter where he would have been euthanized but didn't work out in the foster home. Seems to think little dogs might be toys to be tossed around. I'll be boarding him at a vet out of town for a little while but he can only stay 2 weeks & as of today my income is uncertain. If another rescue can take him that would be great. If not I will just start him on hw prevention and doxycycline and try to find a foster home. I can't post pics from my phone but will email them if someone can. Major is an awesome dog, wants to be inside and pretty laid back. He is neutered, vaccinated, and microchipped.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

This dog is a clown. I took him over to the vet & he made himself right at home behind the desk. The office cat was fine with him, just ignored him until he put his feet on the counter to bark at a customer that walked in. He got a little close to the cat who fussed his disapproval and hissed at Major. Major looked at the cat and backed up in surprise. He didn't bother the cat & I think he was just greeting the customer. I'll try to get pics loaded from my dads computer.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Dawn,
If you want to email the pictures to me, I'll be glad to post them: [email protected].

He sounds like a wonderful and fun boy!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Thanks Kris, but I think I got it done. It's he** not having a computer, I'm going blind working off my phone! lol
By the way just as a size reference, the kid in the pic with Major is at least 6 foot tall, probably taller. As you can see, Major is just a little delicate dog.













































He is a sweetheart of a dog. A friend of mine has been looking for a dog for a friend of his and he may take him to meet Major. Not exactly what he's looking for but you never know. With the right work and handler he might get over his possessiveness of people. He makes friends readily.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Ignore the date stamp on the pictures. These pics were taken within the last two weeks.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh my gosh - he looks like such a sweetie. Beautiful and expressive eyes. Hope someone can help with this gorgeous boy!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I really need a foster home for him asap. I cannot keep him at the vet clinic past two weeks. He is not the type of dog you can put in a pen, he wants to be inside with you. I have a houseful of dogs. I had another gsd one time that was not good with others. Turns out she wanted to be the first dog in the household. I had to keep all my dogs outside. Then I brought home a Dalmatian to foster thru hw treatment for the shelter. He stated crated during the day. After about two weeks she stopped acting ugly to him while she was around the crate so I brought him out around her. They became best buddies after that.-


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Wont work out for my friend's friend. He might knock him down and could hurt him (not intentionally, he just wants to hug people, He is very gentle and doesn't jump on you, he stands up to lean on you. Can anyone foster him for me? We've started his heartworm treatment, the slow way, but I need somewhere for him to go.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Still looking for a foster home for Major. He has an apt to be neutered in September & has to have a follow up heartworm test in October. I can only keep him at the vet for a max of two more weeks.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Still looking for somewhere for Major to go. Tomorrow is one week at the vet, he has to go somewhere else soon. The vet he is at is also the county AC facility so he is taking up space for lost dogs.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I have nowhere to put this dog when I pull him out of the vet. I wouldn't have pulled him except he had somewhere to go and we thought he was going to get along with little dogs. But if I hadn't pulled him he would not be looking for a place to go now if you catch my drift.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Still hoping for a foster home for this baby. I will probably try to go and see him tomorrow but I can't move him until I have a place to put him. He can stay at the vet a maximum of one more week and that's it. He is an easy dog to deal with if you don't have other dogs. I haven't had a chance to see exactly what he does with the other dogs.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I have to pick Major up this week and I just realized it is Labor Day weekend which means most boarding places will be full. I don't know where I'm going to put him. I potentially have a foster home for them but I haven't checked the application yet and they are out of state so I don't know how quick I can get him transported.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Good news at least temporarily. Major is in a foster home with two HSEC rescue Alumni. He's still having doggie issues but foster dad is working on it and says he is improving slightly. I stayed about 4 hours the day I dropped him off to make sure he'd settle down and behave himself enough to leave him. The best news is that he is awesome dog and he is wonderful with little kids, very conscious of where they are so he doesn't knock them down.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

That's great news Dawn! You've worked so hard for Major. I'm glad he has a place to learn his doggie manners and I'm sure someday soon he'll find the perfect forever home. Great job!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

If he perfects his doggie manners I suspect he has found his forever home. If not he'll be a better dog than he was and he was pretty awesome to begin with.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Quote:If he perfects his doggie manners I suspect he has found his forever home.


Keeping all fingers crossed that he minds his manners and has found his forever home. He has the sweetest face and eyes and sounds like an awesome boy!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

OK, back to square one with Major. I need to find another foster home for him. I'm going to see if the out of town vet will keep him a week or two but they are full with strays now that they need help with and Thanskgiving is approaching which means boarding space will be scarce. He just needs to be in a home with no other dogs. His current foster home has tried very hard to make it work but Major's bad traits are rubbing off on his dogs. He is on Ivermectin every two weeks for his heartworms. He is currently in Birmingham, AL. I'm only off on Mon and Tuesdays so someone else would have to transport if he goes somewhere since most transports are on weekends.

If I can't find somewhere for him to go soon I might have to take him back to the shelter. I don't want to do that because he won't go up for adoption and even though I work there I can't guarantee they will give me time to find a rescue. I'm at my max here and I have a houseful of dogs and nowhere to put a giant goof that doesn't want to play nice.
If the right home came along I would consider a foster to adopt or just adopt him out as special needs. Not something I normally would do, but I'm up against a wall with Major and have to do what is best for him and me. It's also not fair to him to keep moving him around. He's a people dog and needs to be an inside dog and an only dog. He really doesn't seem to mind cats.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Major is currently in boarding again. I placed him temporarily with someone I work with who wasn't totally forthcoming about her living arrangements and instead of calling me like I told her to, she took him to the shelter to keep him overnight for her. Of course this was on a day that I was working and couldn't take him out of town so he is now boarding where I only get a 10% discount. I do, however, have two inquiries on him so I'm praying one of them works out and soon because I just can't keep boarding him and again, Thanksgiving is coming up and I'm sure they are already booked. The shelter director offered to help me out by having me sign him over and they would treat his HWs, but I don't know that they have any foster homes that could handle a 100 lb stubborn dog that doesn't play well with others. If these apps dont' check out it may be my only option so you will see me on here again begging for a rescue for him.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Major has been adopted by a wonderful military family at Fort Rucker, AL. They lost their young GSD a few weeks ago to a ruptured spleen and saw Major online and sent me an email. He's been home one week and they haven't called begging me to take him back yet so that's a good sign. I'm going to call them tomorrow and check on him.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

That's such great news Dawn!







He's such a gorgeous boy. He reminds me of the GSDs I saw as a kid. Love his coloring!


----------

